# willow is at the vets



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

my baby is staying at the vets tonight:cry2:
it's been a wet day here today,
,we took eden to agility,and she got soaked.
willow was with my daughter,wrapped in a towel to keep her warm,only on the ground for a little while,but long enough to inhale moisture.
after the lesson had finished,willow was coughing,and getting distressed,so we took her to the vets.
we thought she had ate something,but after been put under anesthetic,and looking down her throat,there was nothing,an xray showed clear,but the vet said that it is probably a minut drop of water in her lungs. 
so she is spending the night at the vets,just in case she wakes and cant breath.
hopefully she will be back home tomorrow morning
eden is looking for her,and is very quiet.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Willow  Hope all is okay and she is back tomorrow morning well and happy  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no ... so sorry to read this Karen ... please dont worry (silly thing to type JoJo), she is in the best place .. sending you a hug Karen and give Eden a hug from me too as she will be missing her little playmate.

Please update us all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope she is soon on the mend x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope Willow will be ok and home safe and well tomorrow.

Big cockapoo hugs :hug:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

How awful for you lets hope it is nothing serious at least she is in the right place if she needs treatment. Get a good sleep and she will be home tomorrow.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Willow - hope she is OK overnight and back to you tomorrow with no ill effects


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Willow recovers very quickley and is back home ASAP.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sending hugs and I hope Willow is ok and back home with you tomorrow. xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Willow. i hope she has a quiet night and is home with you tomorrow. x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Get well soon Willow!
Hope that all is well tomorrow - hugs for all of you and Eden x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor little Willow. Hope everything is OK tomorrow XX


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Karen really sorry to hear Willows poorly.I hope she has a comfortable night and is back home with you and the family tomorrow.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this...I hope she is ok.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

poor Willow, hope you get a good nights sleep tat that all is well tomorrow.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Karen, I hope Willow is better very soon :hug:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Willow! I hope that she gets some rest and is back home soon.

Scarlett and I send our love


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Willow and how touching that Eden is quiet. Hope all is ok for tomorrow.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope Willow is home is better very soon and Eden not to unhappy without her for a night. Big hugs to you all  xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope Willow is ok and you manage to get some sleep tonight. I look forward to hearing you have brought her home tomorrow xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

thankyou everyone for your very touching messages, eden has been very quiet tonight,and stayed close to me and hubby,she is in bed now,as am i.
thankyou again.
will let you know tomorrow whats going on.
goodnight all.
lots of love to all cockapoo's.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh no! Really sorry to hear Willow is unwell. Hope its good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for ye both,
Hugs and licks from Tilly 


Jeanie x


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, so sorry to hear about willow Karen, thinking of you, bet you can't wait til tomorrow morning. Try get a good sleep and give Eden lots of cuddles, as she must be missing her pal too! Cockerpoo hugs. Let us all know on here tomorrow how things are, we can all understand how you feel, these cockerpoos are a joy, but boy do we worry about them too!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can only imagine how worried you are - sending lots of positive vibes x


----------

